# Shinearama/Mirror Finish Detailing Acadamy. August Courses.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking at moving the courses to a more structured training course we are pleased to announce two new courses for August. Training will be offered in a group as well as one to one on the day.

The last 6 months of courses has fully sold out and we have had tremendous success with the courses, plus excellent feedback.

The Shinearama shop will also be open throughout the day, as well as refreshments and snacks.

Places will fill quickly so if interested please get your bookings in.

Deposits for £20 on booking can be sent to pay pal as a gift PM me for address. Remainder of balance due 7 days before course, I will remind you via PM. Please include in your pay pal payment your user name and which course booked on. Please also subscribe to the thread to receive updates.

*14th August 2011 Beginners course.*

Follow this link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227429

*28th August 2011 Advanced Course.*

Follow this link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2939971#post2939971

Cheers
Mirror Finish & Shinearama


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

These courses look good and judging by the last ones, very popular. I'm definitely interested in doing the advanced course.

Cheers


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice affordable price that at a good location!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

pebblemonkey said:


> These courses look good and judging by the last ones, very popular. I'm definitely interested in doing the advanced course.
> 
> Cheers


I'll add you after our conversation and send PM for deposits nearer end of month. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Nice affordable price that at a good location!


Shall I put you down for a day, beginners or advanced??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Shall I put you down for a day, beginners or advanced??


Christ id have to bring my own sponge and waterblade as ive had them years


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Could you kindly add me too the Beginners Course and send me payment details please.

Thanks

Indy


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

I might be interested in either one or both of these courses 

Gibbs


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok guys. I will be posting up for you all to sign up with on this weekend. I will add all the people who have shown interest.

I am meeting Phil at Shinearama tomorrow to discuss the makeover of the courses.

All will be revealed.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Keen to hear more on this, possibly interested in some rotary training.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Guys, course now open for bookings.


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

That date(advanced )is fine for me Steve. Pm sent.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you add me to the beginners course please, I am unable to send PM as I have not posted 10 times.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just away at the moment I will update this on Monday.

Plenty of places available!!!!


----------

